# SPS-Forum -Tshirt - Neuauflage



## Lipperlandstern (31 März 2011)

Ich habe gestern mal wieder mein SPS-Forums-TShirt in den Händen gehabt.

LINK

LINK _2

Abgesehen davon das es etwas eingelaufen ist  ist auch schon ziemlich verwaschen 

Gibt es Interesse an einer Neuauflage ?


----------



## eYe (31 März 2011)

Gibt es irgendwo auch ein Bild von den Shirts?

Ein schickes Poloshirt würde ich gerne tragen


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (31 März 2011)

Ich hätte dann auch Interesse an so einem Shirt.  Also mein JA für eine Neuauflage :s11:


----------



## zotos (31 März 2011)

Vielleicht sollten wir dieses mal gleich ein braunes Poloshirt bestellen ;o)

Ich fand die Farbe des Shirts übrigens gut nur der Schriftzug war leider mit silbernem Faden gestickt, was mich weniger überzeugte.


----------



## Lars Weiß (31 März 2011)

ich nehm auch eins !


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 März 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir dieses mal gleich ein braunes Poloshirt bestellen ;o)
> 
> Ich fand die Farbe des Shirts übrigens gut nur der Schriftzug war leider mit silbernem Faden gestickt, was mich weniger überzeugte.


 
Bitte jetzt keine Farbdiskussion  ....... über die Farbe machen wir mal ne Umfrage. Ich bin für schwarz oder dunkelblau. Das trägt nicht so auf


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das es etwas eingelaufen ist


 
ich rede mich auch immer damit raus das meine Wäsche einläuft,
nur meine bessere Hälfte sagt dann immer "Du bist schon wieder Fetter geworden"

Axel, sei einfach ehrlich zu dir selber


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich rede mich auch immer damit raus das meine Wäsche einläuft,
> nur meine bessere Hälfte sagt dann immer "Du bist schon wieder Fetter geworden"
> 
> Axel, sei einfach ehrlich zu dir selber


 
AUch darüber jetzt keine Diskussion   

Würdest du auch eins nehmen ?????


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> AUch darüber jetzt keine Diskussion
> 
> Würdest du auch eins nehmen ?????


 
eigendlich hasse ich Uniformen, aber naja, dann wird auf irgendein
Dorffest im diesen Jahr kein Festzelt da sein....so viel Stoff wird benötigt.


----------



## Verpolt (31 März 2011)

Ähm, ich würde auch eins nehmen...


----------



## Nordischerjung (31 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> eigendlich hasse ich Uniformen, aber naja, dann wird auf irgendein
> Dorffest im diesen Jahr kein Festzelt da sein....so viel Stoff wird benötigt.


 
Habt ihr bei euch nur Einmann-Bierzelte? Sooo viel ist bei dir nun auch nicht dran 
Oder hast du dich von Januar bis jetzt vervielfacht

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=305433&postcount=1


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2011)

Das ist mit Photoshop nachbearbeitet....


----------



## Corosop15 (31 März 2011)

Wo, bei Larry?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Das ist mit Photoshop nachbearbeitet....



Das ist ja gut gelungen, manchmal endet das auch so:

http://www.sahanya.perun.net/bilder/photoshop/bilderraetsel.jpg


----------



## Tommi (31 März 2011)

Hallo Axel,

ich würde auch ein Polo-Shirt nehmen. Am Besten
mit Brusttasche.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## winnman (31 März 2011)

Für mich bitte auch eins reservieren


----------



## IBFS (31 März 2011)

1 Stück bitte .................................................... nur welche Größe ... hmm!  

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> 1 Stück bitte .................................................... nur welche Größe ... hmm!
> 
> Frank



Frank, zieh doch mal dein T Shirt, was du jetzt an hast auf Links. Oben wo
du deinen Kopf durchsteckst ist ein kleines weißes Schild, dort befinden sich 
ein paar Symbole wie Waschmaschine, Bügeleisen usw. und ein paar Buchstaben
wie M für mickerig oder L für Lump oder XXL für Mann, diese Buchstaben 
geben die größe an


----------



## IBFS (31 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Frank, zieh doch mal dein T Shirt, was du jetzt an hast auf Links. Oben wo
> du deinen Kopf durchsteckst ist ein kleines weißes Schild, ...



Da steht   ANGELO LITRICO .. 100% COTTON ....................................................... ach hier   "L"  ...... s'spannt doch etwas .. mal sehen  

Frank


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 März 2011)

tja.... Helmut.... diese Probleme mit der richten Größe haben WIR nicht.... und ein paar andere auch nicht


----------



## IBFS (31 März 2011)

lipperlandstern schrieb:


> .. Diese probleme mit der richten größe haben wir nicht....



xxxxxxl     *lol*


----------



## Paule (31 März 2011)

Also ich könnte mir so ein T-Shirt auch gut vorstellen.


----------



## Sitop (31 März 2011)

Wenn mal als Neuer Benutzer auch eins erwerben kann, würde ich auch eins nehmen.
Gruß


----------



## IBFS (31 März 2011)

Sitop schrieb:


> Wenn mal als Neuer Benutzer auch eins erwerben kann, würde ich auch eins nehmen.
> Gruß



Dann steht auf dem Rücken aber auch blos:


*Neuer Benutzer*


----------



## Tommi (31 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Dann steht auf dem Rücken aber auch blos:
> 
> 
> *Neuer Benutzer*


 
das kostet extra, also schreib' fleißig...ROFLMAO

Gruß
Tommi

PS: ich war im November auch noch "Neuer Benutzer"...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> das kostet extra, also schreib' fleißig...ROFLMAO
> 
> Gruß
> Tommi
> ...



Jetzt bist du schon erfahrener Benutzer, du lernst schnell


----------



## Tommi (31 März 2011)

ja, man wird schnell süchtig...


----------



## IBFS (31 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Jetzt bist du schon erfahrener Benutzer, du lernst schnell



..ne du, auch mit -Dummfug schreiben- kommt man zur nötigen Anzahl 
von Beiträgen. Das ist in etwa so wie die "gefühlt" 50 Danke für meine 
Geburtstagswünsche an diverse Forumler.

Frank


----------



## Nordischerjung (31 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Dann steht auf dem Rücken aber auch blos:
> 
> 
> *Neuer Benutzer*



Wie dieser? *ROFL*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 April 2011)

Wenn ich Zotos und Helmut mitzähle komme ich auf 12 Shirts...... 

welche Farbe, welchen Schriftzug ? Logo ? Sponsoren ? (Rainer ????? )

ala Shirt in Dunkelblau .. Text dann : SPS-Forum und kleiner darunter powered oder connected by Deltalogic.

Könnte ich mir gut vorstellen 

Ich habe mir mal Shirts machen lassen. Dort wurde der Schriftzug aufgebügelt. Sieht gut aus, hält gut, kostet nicht viel. 24 Buchstaben 3,50€  Ich stell nächste Woche mal ein Foto rein.


----------



## maweri (1 April 2011)

Ich hätte gern oben XL und um die Hüfte XXL.
Gibt's so was?


----------



## thomass5 (1 April 2011)

Mittlerweile brauch ich auch ne XL ;-( .
Thomas


----------



## dalbi (1 April 2011)

Hi,

ich würde auch eins nehmen.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## IBFS (1 April 2011)

maweri schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern oben XL und um die Hüfte XXL.
> Gibt's so was?



Das ist dann kein T-SHIRT   sondern ein KEGEL-SHIRT   

Frank


----------



## Paule (1 April 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ala Shirt in Dunkelblau .. Text dann : SPS-Forum und kleiner darunter powered oder connected by Deltalogic.
> 
> Könnte ich mir gut vorstellen .


Jo, dunkelblau mit weißer Schrift wäre gut. 

Ich bräuchte dann auch mal XL, damit es nicht ausschaut wie bei einer Presswurst.


----------



## Tommi (1 April 2011)

für mich auch XL... (hoffentlich) 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## edison (1 April 2011)

Da möchte ich auch gleich Bedarf anmelden (XL).

Sind denn von den Braunen  alle wech?
Markus hatte da doch eine größere Stückzahl auflegen lassen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 April 2011)

edison schrieb:


> Da möchte ich auch gleich Bedarf anmelden (XL).
> 
> Sind denn von den Braunen  alle wech?
> Markus hatte da doch eine größere Stückzahl auflegen lassen.


 
Keine Ahnung..... Markus hat sich noch nicht geäussert.


----------



## MW (1 April 2011)

Also wenn ihr ne ordentliche Farbe aussucht, bin ich auch mit ner XL dabei, braun wäre blöd, das beist sich mit meiner Dachfarbe


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 April 2011)

MW schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr ne ordentliche Farbe aussucht, bin ich auch mit ner XL dabei, braun wäre blöd, das beist sich mit meiner Dachfarbe



Grün passt ganz Gut zu rot


----------



## PN/DP (1 April 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn ich Zotos und Helmut mitzähle komme ich auf 12 Shirts......
> 
> welche Farbe, welchen Schriftzug ? Logo ? Sponsoren ? (Rainer ????? )
> 
> ala Shirt in Dunkelblau .. Text dann : SPS-Forum und kleiner darunter powered oder connected by Deltalogic.


Also dunkelblau mit Brusttasche will ich auch eins. Ob XL noch reicht, weiß ich gerade nicht, muß ich erst nachgucken. 

Harald


----------



## MW (2 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Grün passt ganz Gut zu rot



Genau, dann bin ich ne wandernde Ampel *ROFL*


Aber spaß beiseite, Blau find ich als Farbe passend, kann man dann  
notfalls auch als optische Zustandsbeschreibung des Trägers verwenden.


----------



## Kieler (2 April 2011)

Also ich würde auch eins nehmen. M


----------



## marlob (2 April 2011)

Bei einer Neuauflage hätte ich auch gerne eins.
Grösse so ungefähr dieselbe wie Helmut


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 April 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Bei einer Neuauflage hätte ich auch gerne eins.
> Grösse so ungefähr dieselbe wie Helmut


 
au man.... jetzt gibt es schon 2 Dorffeste ohne Zelt.....


----------



## marlob (2 April 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> au man.... jetzt gibt es schon 2 Dorffeste ohne Zelt.....


Wir feiern ab jetzt auch immer in einer Scheune


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 April 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> au man.... jetzt gibt es schon 2 Dorffeste ohne Zelt.....



Da wird sowieso zuviel gesoffen 

Sag mal auf welches fest möchtest du in leopoldshöhe Verzichten,
Schützenfest, Frühlingsfest oder auf das Erntedankfest?


----------



## eYe (2 April 2011)

Nun bin ich heiß auf son tolles Polo ^^

Hab mal aus langeweile bissl rumgestöbert.

[Schleichwerbung]
Hier kann man wunderbar Polos designen, lasst eurer kreativität freien lauf *g*
[/Schleichwerbung]

Mein Vorschlag: Siehe Anhang


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 April 2011)

eYe schrieb:


> Nun bin ich heiß auf son tolles Polo ^^
> 
> Hab mal aus langeweile bissl rumgestöbert.
> 
> ...


 
Farbe ist gut.... aber zuviel Text unter dem SPS-Forum.... und der Trend geht zur Brusttasche


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 April 2011)

Da wir in letzter Zeit so auf der Sicherheitstechnik rumreiten, wie
wäre es den mit so ein bekleidungstück?
http://www.shirtfabrik24.de/Sicherheitsbekleidung/Professional-Safety-Vest-Yellow.html


----------



## marlob (2 April 2011)

Oder mit diesem
http://www.heise.de/tp/blogs/3/100484


----------



## mike_roh_soft (3 April 2011)

eYe schrieb:


> Nun bin ich heiß auf son tolles Polo ^^
> 
> Hab mal aus langeweile bissl rumgestöbert.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag: Siehe Anhang



Mir gefällt es auch ganz gut... (ohne Brusttasche)

Ich finde der Text unter dem SPS-Forum sollte wenn überhaupt auf den Rücken. Vorne sollte nur SPS-Forum stehen. (vllt. drunter der Nickname??)

Gruß


----------



## zotos (3 April 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn ich Zotos und Helmut mitzähle komme ich auf 12 Shirts......


Ich warte noch darauf wie das Shirt aus sehen soll bevor ich ein bestelle.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 April 2011)

Ich finde Mann sollte auf zuviel überflüssige Sprüche verzichten, ganz
dezent nur "SPS-Forum" aufgestickt und gut ist. Logo oder ähnliches,
wie bei der letzten Auflage find ich auch überflüssig, es gibt ja kein offizielles.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich finde Mann sollte auf zuviel überflüssige Sprüche verzichten, ganz
> dezent nur "SPS-Forum" aufgestickt und gut ist. Logo oder ähnliches,
> wie bei der letzten Auflage find ich auch überflüssig, es gibt ja kein offizielles.


 

Das sehe ich genauso............


----------



## dada (4 April 2011)

Auch wenn ich noch nicht sonderlich lange hier angemeldet bin, biete ich euch trotzdem mal meinen TShirt / Polo Service an 
Hab grade das Thema hier entdeckt.

Ich bedrucke als Hobby Shirts. Sticken kann ich nicht.

Falls ihr also interesse an einer Beflockung oder Bedruckung mit Flex habt, kann ich euch gerne was anbieten.

Grüße

Daniel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 April 2011)

Ich würde die Poloshirts HIER bestellen. Als Farbe würde ich dunkelblau nehmen. 

Als Druck würde ich ganz einfach SPS-Forum.de in hellgrau auf die linke Seite auf Höhe der Brusttasche drucken lassen.

Auf die Tasche drucken finde ich blöd das der Schriftzug dann durch Kulis und ähnliches verdeckt wird.  Oberhalb der Tasche wäre noch eine Alternative

Ich bin aber für andere Vorschläge zu haben


----------



## Nordischerjung (4 April 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich würde die Poloshirts HIER bestellen. Als Farbe würde ich dunkelblau nehmen.
> 
> Als Druck würde ich ganz einfach SPS-Forum.de in hellgrau auf die linke Seite auf Höhe der Brusttasche drucken lassen.
> 
> ...



Ich bin beeindruckt.. 8XL  das könnte ich gebrauchen, als Sonnensegel für meine Terrasse. Jetzte weiß ich auch was HvdR mit Bierzelt meint *ROFL*


----------



## PN/DP (4 April 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Als Farbe würde ich dunkelblau nehmen.
> 
> Als Druck würde ich ganz einfach SPS-Forum.de in hellgrau auf die linke Seite auf Höhe der Brusttasche drucken lassen.


Jo, würde mir so auch gefallen. Wichtig finde ich das *.de* beim *SPS-Forum.de*. Dann ahnt der Betrachter gleich, daß das eine Internet-Adresse ist. Und außerdem arbeite ich lange Zeit im Ausland (fast nur mit Holländern und Polen). Da möchte ich das DE betonen 

Vielleicht könnte man statt Logo das "SPS-Forum.de" noch schwarz-rot-gold unterstreichen?

Harald


----------



## Paule (4 April 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Ich bin beeindruckt.. 8XL


Ging mir auch so, ich füllte mich gleich wieder schlank. 
Meine Frau meinte dann: "Das ist sicher ein Versand für Übergrößen", stimmt das? 
@Harald, die Idee mit der Flagge ist ja nicht schlecht, aber schwarz auf dunkelblau wirkt nicht so gut.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 April 2011)

8XL kann ganz schön zwicken, sage ich euch. 
Zu Schwarz, Rot, Gold ich weiß ja nicht ich möchte nich das Profilbild
von Frank [IFBS]  auf meiner Brust tragen.


----------



## mike_roh_soft (5 April 2011)

Moin,

ich finde die Shirts dort nicht so gut weil die meiner Meinung nach nicht gut geschnitten sind.
Ich zahle lieber 20-30Euro für ein Polo-Shirt, das dann aber auch tailliert ist und keine (kurz)Ärmel hat bis zum Ellenbogen!

Ich entscheide mich zum Kauf wenn es wirklich feststeht welches Shirt es werden soll!

Gruß Mike


----------



## hubert (5 April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich wäre auch dabei.
Mir wäre auch ein Polo-Shirt lieber. Eins in dunkelblau sieht nicht schlecht aus.
Mir würde eins in Größe "L" reichen.
Meldet auch, wenn es soweit fest steht, was nun bestellt wird. 
Den Preis zwischen 20-30Euro finde ich in Ordnung.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 April 2011)

Ich habe da heute mal testweise ein Polo bestellt. Ich hoffe das es bis zum Wochenende kommt und dann werde ich es dann von Fachkundigen Personal testen lassen.....


Hab ich da eben talliert gelesen ? Der nächste möchte es in Bauchfrei haben  .. man man man


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 April 2011)

Tach zusammen

Schaut doch auch mal bei:
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/

Da habe ich mir erst T-Shirts, Polos und Sweat-Shirts Besticken lassen.
Polo-Shirt e.s. Classic 1/13,90€, 5/13,40€, ab 30 Stück 12,90€

(Gibt auch noch "Basic für 7,90 und "Pique" mit Brusttasche für 14,90

Stick kostet (Namensstick als Direkteinstickung) 
ab 1 4,60€, ab20 4,20€ ab50 3,20

Einrichtkosten einmalig 9,90
(Alles Netto)

Das Zeug ist TOP Qualität, da kaufe ich schon seit Jahren meine Klamotten ein!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## mike_roh_soft (5 April 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hab ich da eben talliert gelesen ? Der nächste möchte es in Bauchfrei haben  .. man man man



Es soll Programmierer geben, bei denen der Brustumfang noch größer ist als der Bauchumfang


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 April 2011)

mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> Es soll Programmierer geben, bei denen der Brustumfang noch größer ist als der Bauchumfang


 

Ich kenne keinen......


----------



## Der Pfälzer (5 April 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Oder mit diesem
> http://www.heise.de/tp/blogs/3/100484



Wenn das gegen Bombenleger auf Baustellen hilft, bin ich auch für dieses Modell ROFLMAO

Gruß Roland


----------



## IBFS (5 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ..... ich möchte nich das Profilbild von Frank [IFBS]  auf meiner Brust tragen.



..und bei der nächsten WM bist du dann wieder der Erste, der mit dem Wimpel ums Dorf rennt. 

..nene.. auf die Größe kommt es an - in diesem Falle auf die dezente Kleinheit! 

Frank


----------



## marlob (5 April 2011)

mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> Es soll Programmierer geben, bei denen der Brustumfang noch größer ist als der Bauchumfang


unglaublich


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 April 2011)

mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> Es soll Programmierer geben, bei denen der Brustumfang noch größer ist als der Bauchumfang



Aber nicht in diesen Forum


----------



## IBFS (5 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Aber nicht in diesen Forum



Und was ist mit den weiblichen Programmierern??????

Frank


----------



## marlob (5 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den weiblichen Programmierern??????
> 
> Frank


Das sind ja Programmiererinnen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den weiblichen Programmierern??????
> 
> Frank



Es war die Rede von Programmierer ( also die Mänliche Form, der bunten Vögel ).
Die Damen die ich hier im Forum kennengelernt habe waren sehr hübsch
anzusehen.


----------



## Paule (5 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Die Damen die ich hier im Forum kennengelernt habe waren sehr hübsch
> anzusehen.


Alter Charmeur. 

Kein Wunder dass Du bei der Wahl "User des Jahres" die meisten Frauenstimmen bekommen hast. 

Aber Recht hat er.


----------



## Tommi (5 April 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich würde die Poloshirts HIER bestellen. Als Farbe würde ich dunkelblau nehmen.
> 
> Als Druck würde ich ganz einfach SPS-Forum.de in hellgrau auf die linke Seite auf Höhe der Brusttasche drucken lassen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin damit einverstanden.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 April 2011)

Mein Poloshirt ist da. 

Ich finde es ok. Der Stoff fühlt sich gut an.  Ich brauche ein 3XL. An den Schultern sitzt es prima. Es ist relativ lang geschnitten was ich persönlich gut finde da dann der Rücken beim bücken nicht frei wird 


Ich werde heute nachmittag einen Preis für den Text bekommen und dann kann es von mir aus losgehn.


----------



## Tommi (7 April 2011)

sieht doch gut aus...:s12:

Welche Größe würdest Du mir empfehlen?
Ich glaube, wir sind etwa gleich "groß".

Habe Dich aber beim TIA-Portal nicht so genau angesehen..... 

Der Vortrag war zu gut...*ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 April 2011)

@axel,
lieferst du die eigendlich aus?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> @axel,
> lieferst du die eigendlich aus?


 

Nein... dafür hab ich meine Leute  (DHL oder so)


----------



## hubert (7 April 2011)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus, dann warten wir mal auf den Preis.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 April 2011)

*das erste Shirt ist fertig*

.... wer so ein Teil haben möche siehe sich bitte die *-txt Datei etwas genauer an. Den ausgefüllten Zettel dann bitte per Mail an SPS-Forum@email.de schicken.

Wenn möglich möchte ich die Dinger noch vor Ostern bestellen


----------



## Verpolt (12 April 2011)

@Lipperlandstern,

Wie soll´s ablaufen?

ausfüllen, bezahlen und PN an Dich?

Die Größenangaben mach mich schon wieder kribbelig.

Was zum Geier ist 8XL ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 April 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Die Größenangaben mach mich schon wieder kribbelig.
> 
> Was zum Geier ist 8XL ?


 
Das ist die Größe von mir und Axel, pass auf wenn wir in der Zimmertür
stehen, dann wird es Dunkel.


----------



## Ralle (12 April 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Was zum Geier ist 8XL ?



Junge, das ist ein Kleid, für Helmut und Konsorten! *ROFL*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 April 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> @Lipperlandstern,
> 
> Wie soll´s ablaufen?
> 
> ...


 
Ach ja.... man kann per PN gar keine Dateien verschicken, oder ? Dann schick den Zettel an *SPS-Forum@email.de**. *Dann bitte bezahlen und ein paar Tage aufs Shirt warten 


8XL ist schon geil, oder ?


----------



## Verpolt (12 April 2011)

8XL.....

man lernt nie aus 

______________________________


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 April 2011)

ob wohl einer 8XL bestellt ????????


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 April 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> obwohl einer 8XL bestellt ????????



Wer den, jetzt bin ich aber gespannt...!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2011)

*Vorsicht mit der Bezahlung, der Axel schickt sonst seinen Schuldeneintreiber*

gerade bei Axel per PN zwei Shirts bestellt, mit folgenden Ablauf



9:57 Lipperlandstern


> _Hallo Helmut._
> 
> _Grübelst du noch über die richtige Grösse oder willst du kein Shirt haben :wink:_


 


11:21 ich


> OK, bestelle mir mal zwei in 8XL
> 
> aber wehe du gibst meine Größe im Forum bekannt,


 


12:04 Lipperlandstern


> Warum sagt du den nix ?????????? Deine Adresse brauch ich noch und Kohle aufs Konto :smile: .....
> 
> für 2x 8XL macht das 48,40€


 


12:36 ich


> Geld überweise ich.....nach der Dritten Mahnung, mache ich immer so


 


12:37 Lipperlandstern


> 1.Mahnung 12:37
> 2.Mahnung 12:40
> 3. Mahnung 12:43


 

so jetzt muß ich aber schnell zur Bank


----------



## Tommi (13 April 2011)

die haben jetzt Mittag...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> die haben jetzt Mittag...


 
misst dann steht gleich der Geldeintreiber Vladimir Brutalo vor der Tür :sb7:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 April 2011)

> OK, bestelle mir mal zwei in 8XL
> 
> aber wehe du gibst meine Größe im Forum bekannt,


 
So schnell wie du das selber heraus posaunst bin ich nun wirklich nicht.... bin mal gespannt ob die Zelte mit nem extra LKW kommen.


----------



## Tommi (13 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> misst dann steht gleich der Geldeintreiber Vladimir Brutalo vor der Tür :sb7:


 
ist der auch hier im Forum? 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> misst dann steht gleich der Geldeintreiber Vladimir Brutalo vor der Tür :sb7:


 

warscheinlich braucht es den wirklich ...... oder ich komme dich mit meinem Hund besuchen 


Jetzt aber Spass beiseite. Die ersten Bestellungen sind da. Gibt es noch weitere Interessenten oder kann ich die Bestellung am Montag fertigmachen ????


----------



## doublecee (16 April 2011)

....da ich jetzt zu faul bin den ganzen fred zu lesen ...wie ist der stand um die shirts?


gruß 


m3nd|


----------



## Tommi (16 April 2011)

doublecee schrieb:


> ....da ich jetzt zu faul bin den ganzen fred zu lesen ...wie ist der stand um die shirts?
> 
> 
> gruß
> ...


 
siehe Beitrag 82, hau rein, damit Axel bestellen kann!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 April 2011)

*Noch jemand Interesse.....*

.... dann bitte schnell melden ......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 April 2011)

Hallo Axel wo bleibt mein Shirt? Draußen scheint die Sonne!

....du solltest Dia nur die Rechnung schicken, nicht mein Shirt, das passt ihm eh nicht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Axel wo bleibt mein Shirt? Draußen scheint die Sonne!
> 
> ....du solltest Dia nur die Rechnung schicken, nicht mein Shirt, das passt ihm eh nicht.


 
is klar..... als vorletzter bestellen, als letzer bezahlen aber als erster schreien


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Axel wo bleibt mein Shirt? Draußen scheint die Sonne!
> 
> ....du solltest Dia nur die Rechnung schicken, nicht mein Shirt, das passt ihm eh nicht.


 


Stand der Dinge : (22.04.2011)

Die T-Shirts hab ich eben bestellt. Ich hoffe das ich sie bis Mitte/Ende nächster Woche habe und bringe sie dann sofort zum bedrucken.

Da diese Druckfirma immer gut zu tun hat kann es eine gute Woche dauern bis ich sie zurück habe.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 April 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> is klar..... als vorletzter bestellen, als letzer bezahlen aber als erster schreien



Und ich habe gedacht, da ich so ein *fettes* Trinkgeld überwiesen habe,
als erster bedient werde :-|


----------



## Approx (22 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> misst dann steht gleich der Geldeintreiber Vladimir Brutalo vor der Tür :sb7:


Jo. Hier ist ein Bild von Vladimir (schon mit Shirt ausgestattet):



*ROFL*Approx


----------



## Tommi (23 April 2011)

der sieht aus wie Lukas Podolski... *ROFL*


----------



## bacardischmal (26 April 2011)

arr war ich wohl ein bisschen zu lange abwesend


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 April 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Stand der Dinge : (22.04.2011)
> 
> Die T-Shirts hab ich eben bestellt. Ich hoffe das ich sie bis Mitte/Ende nächster Woche habe und bringe sie dann sofort zum bedrucken.
> 
> Da diese Druckfirma immer gut zu tun hat kann es eine gute Woche dauern bis ich sie zurück habe.


 
Stand der Dinge : (28.04.2011)

Die Shirts sind da und gehen morgen zum bedrucken.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Mai 2011)

Axel, wie ist den so der stand der Dinge?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Axel, wie ist den so der stand der Dinge?


 

Für dein Shirt wird noch die Baumwolle geplückt... alle anderen kommen heute (hoffendlich) vom bedrucken zurück. Am Wochenende werden dann die Kisten gepackt


----------



## Der Pfälzer (10 Mai 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Für dein Shirt wird noch die Baumwolle geplückt...



L O L :s18:

Sorry Helmut, musste so lachen...

(Kommunikation unter Freunden ist sooo schön)

Gruß Roland


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Mai 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Für dein Shirt wird noch die Baumwolle geplückt...



Ich hoffe die Plantagenarbeiter bekommen den Mindestlohn...!


----------



## marlob (10 Mai 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Für dein Shirt wird noch die Baumwolle geplückt... alle anderen kommen heute (hoffendlich) vom bedrucken zurück. Am Wochenende werden dann die Kisten gepackt


Und ich hatte schon befürchtet du musst einige von unseren Shirts zu einem grossen für Helmut zusammen nähen.
So bekomme ich dann ja doch noch eins


----------



## winnman (10 Mai 2011)

bitte meine 3 erst in ca. 2 WO wegschicken, bin für 4 WO im Ausland. nicht dass die Post das nach 3 WO zu dir zurückschickt (bei mir nimmt sonst keiner die Post an).

Hoffe das ist nicht zu viel verlangt.

Danke noch mal für deine Bemühungen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Mai 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> bitte meine 3 erst in ca. 2 WO wegschicken, bin für 4 WO im Ausland. nicht dass die Post das nach 3 WO zu dir zurückschickt (bei mir nimmt sonst keiner die Post an).
> 
> Hoffe das ist nicht zu viel verlangt.
> 
> Danke noch mal für deine Bemühungen.



Du wohnst doch im Ausland, bei dir steht doch Österreich


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Du wohnst doch im Ausland, bei dir steht doch Österreich


 
er ist warscheinlich in Deutschland


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Mai 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> er ist warscheinlich in Deutschland



Hoffentlich hat er eine Einheimischen Scout dabei, der auch noch seine
Sprache spricht. Sonst sehe ich schwarz für ihn


----------



## Tommi (10 Mai 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> bei mir nimmt sonst keiner die Post an


 
Hallo winnman, Du musst heiraten, dann klappt das auch mit der Post,... 

nichts für ungut, Deinen Hinweis an Axel ist absolut OK... :s12:

aber wir kommen auch gerne zu Deinem Polterabend in den neuen T-Shirts... :sm24:

...Helmut fährt... *ROFL*

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> ...Helmut fährt... *ROFL*
> 
> Gruß
> Tommi



.....*was*....?

Euch zwei setze ich im Sauerland ab, gleich hinter
Korbach und erzähle euch, das die Berge die Alpen sind!


----------



## Tommi (10 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> .....*was*....?


 
wie *...was....? *

ich bin älter als wie Du 

ROFLMAO

ich fahre nur mit Dir oder mit dem InterBus...


----------



## winnman (11 Mai 2011)

Wenns mal zum Poltern wird dann meld ich mich.

Frau hilft auch nicht, wenn sie nicht zuhause ist. 

Ausland: Kroatien 4WO auf nem ordentlichen Schiff (270 Tonnen Eichenholz), in bisschen an der Schiffstechnik feilen, dafür 4 WO Urlaub für 0,00 EURONEN. Ich denk an euch und trink auch mal einen auf euch  vielleicht auch mehrere 

:sm24::sm24::sm24::sm24::sm24::sm24::sm24::sm24:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Mai 2011)

Update 11.05.


Die T-Shirts werden morgen zur Post gebracht. Ausser von winnman und von Helmut.

Winnmans Shirt wird Zwischengelagert und Helmuts Shirt wird von einer Spedition abgeholt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Update 11.05.
> 
> 
> Die T-Shirts werden morgen zur Post gebracht. Ausser von winnman und von Helmut.
> ...



Halt warte.....hier ist kein Platz für Schwertransporte, schicke es zur meine Fa
wir haben in jeder Halle einen 16t Kran.


----------



## winnman (11 Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe es wird nicht Hemuts Shirt zu mier geliefert. Zuhause muss das händisch abgeladen werden, sonst zu mir in die Firma da haben wir enen 100Tonnen Kran, da gehts dann auch :sm8:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es wird nicht Hemuts Shirt zu mier geliefert. Zuhause muss das händisch abgeladen werden, sonst zu mir in die Firma da haben wir enen 100Tonnen Kran, da gehts dann auch :sm8:



Glaub bloß nicht das ich die Frachtkosten bis
hinter die Alpen bezahle, wenn das bei dir
ankommt, sorge dafür dass zu mir kommt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Mai 2011)

Post war gerade da, die Shirts sind da und passen perfekt...meine
"bessere Hälfte" fragt was ist das, liest SPS-Forum und bekommt eine Krise


----------



## thomass5 (13 Mai 2011)

... bei mir war die Post auch gerade da. Es passt ganz gut und ich darf auch noch zur einen oder anderen Grillparty gehen ;-) . Meine bessere Hälfte ist noch nicht daheim...

Thomas


----------



## Tommi (13 Mai 2011)

Hurra, Hurra, das Shirt ist da, incl. Kugelschreiber und Lolly.

Passt perfekt! :s12:

Axel, nochmals vielen Dank für Deine Mühe.

Die nächsten Pils gehen auf mich... :sm24: 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (14 Mai 2011)

Hat sonst niemand ein T-Shirt bekommen? 

Gruß
Tommi

PS: Sorry, Polo-Shirt...


----------



## hubert (15 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

also meins ist am Freitag gekommen. Passt wunderbar.
Lolly super. Leider ist beim Kugelschreiber das Gewinde kaputt. Aber ist ja nicht schlimm. Hauptsache das Polo-Shirt passt .
Danke Axel. Schön wärs noch mit Username gewesen.


----------



## Verpolt (15 Mai 2011)

Jo, die Shirts sind angekommen, ohne Frachtschaden. 

Die passen und haben schon 3 Steaks hinter sich.

Danke für Deinen eifrigen Einsatz Axel 
(aka Lipperlandstern).

:sc1::sm19:


----------



## Der Pfälzer (16 Mai 2011)

Yoh, bereits am Freitag angekommen.
Hatte übers WE eine IBN, daher keine Zeit mich zu melden, Sorry.
Ist noch genügend Platz für Steaks, eine Nummer kleiner häts auch getan.
Is aber OK.

Danke nochmal an Axel für seine Bemühungen und das nette "Beiwerk".

Gruß Roland


----------



## RGerlach (17 Mai 2011)

Ich habe meine T-Shirts Gestern abgeholt.

Sehen gut aus und passen auch.

Danke an Axel für die Mühen.

Grüße

Ralph

PS: der Kuli schreibt auch und liegt gut in der Hand.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Mai 2011)

Das nette Beiwerk ist das Werk meiner Freundin. Sie hat die Sachen verpackt und zur Post geschleppt. Sie liest hier mit und freut sich schon auf das Freibier


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Mai 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das nette Beiwerk ist das Werk meiner Freundin. Sie hat die Sachen verpackt und zur Post geschleppt. Sie liest hier mit und freut sich schon auf das Freibier


 
Wie du lässt deine Freundin mitlesen, wo gibt es den sowas...

PS. hallo frau Lipperlandstern


----------



## Tommi (17 Mai 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das nette Beiwerk ist das Werk meiner Freundin. Sie hat die Sachen verpackt und zur Post geschleppt. Sie liest hier mit und freut sich schon auf das Freibier


 
Na, dann noch ein DANKE hinterher. :s12: 

Ich habe den Lolly gerade ausgepackt und gekostet, VORZÜGLICH.
Ich habe Cola-Lemmon Geschmack, haben das alle?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Na, dann noch ein DANKE hinterher. :s12:
> 
> Ich habe den Lolly gerade ausgepackt und gekostet, VORZÜGLICH.
> Ich habe Cola-Lemmon Geschmack, haben das alle?
> ...



Ich habe Gummibärchen bekomme, tauscht die hier jemand gegen einen Lolly?


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 Mai 2011)

*Danke!!!*

Hallo Herr und Frau Lipperlandstern,

ich möchte mich jetzt auch ganz herzlich für die Mühen bedanken!!!



Ich habe den letzten Knopf auch zugemacht, weil der Kragen nicht so wollte, wie ich... Aber der Stoff fühlt sich sehr gut an! Klasse Qualität!
Mal sehen, wann mir der erste mit so einem Shirt über den Weg läuft...
Das Teil wird jetzt Pflicht auf jeder Messe und IBN!

Schöne Grüße ins Lipperland,

dia


----------



## Tommi (17 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich habe Gummibärchen bekomme, tauscht die hier jemand gegen einen Lolly?


 
zu spät, aufgelutscht...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Mai 2011)

@Dia,
auf deinen Benutzerfoto trägst du ja garkeine Brille,
hast du die neu


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 Mai 2011)

...scheiße... mir fällt grad keine dumme Antwort ein...
Jetzt hast Du mich aber eiskalt erwischt!!!


----------



## Paule (24 Mai 2011)

Nachdem ich das T-Shirt nun live auf dem Forumstreffen gesehen habe muss ich sagen es gefällt mir viel besser als auf den Fotos.

Auch wenn der Besitzer meinte es würde nur so gut aussehen weil er darin steckt. 

Also ich hoffe es kommt noch zu einer zweiten Bestellung dann wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei.

Und Lipperlandstern Du hast Recht.
Forumstreffen und nur einer hat so ein T-Shirt an, das geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das T-Shirt nun live auf dem Forumstreffen gesehen habe muss ich sagen es gefällt mir viel besser als auf den Fotos.
> 
> Auch wenn der Besitzer meinte es würde nur so gut aussehen weil er darin steckt.
> 
> ...


 
Ich muss auch sagen, das die T-Shirts klasse sind, ich trage es jeden Tag
auf der Arbeit...auch wenn es mitlerweile ein bischen müffelt (darf mann die
auch waschen?) 

Aber auf einen Forumstreffen würde ich das nie anziehen, ich hasse es wie
ein Trupp Kegelausflügler aus zu sehen, die besoffen rumgröllen.


----------



## S7Roland (24 Mai 2011)

*Definitionsproblem *



> das die T-Shirts klasse sind


 
Irgendwie such ich an dauernd diese, T-Shirts, sehe aber keine ?!


http://www.sps-forum.de/picture.php?albumid=91&pictureid=457


oder meint Ihr etwa die Poloshirts?


http://www.sps-forum.de/album.php?albumid=91&pictureid=458

http://www.sps-forum.de/picture.php?albumid=90&pictureid=430

wenn ja OK die finde ich auch gut 

und ich wuerde mich auch einer Bestellung anschliessen.

S7Roland
(auch Korintenkacker LoL)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Mai 2011)

S7Roland schrieb:


> S7Roland
> (auch Korintenkacker LoL)


 
stimmt...


Ich habe ein Forums T-Shirt an das fast wie ein Polo Shirt aussieht


----------



## Paule (24 Mai 2011)

S7Roland schrieb:


> und ich wuerde mich auch einer Bestellung anschliessen.


Ich habe erfahren das "The Blue" auch Interesse hätte.
Somit wären wir schon drei.


----------



## Tommi (25 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Ich habe erfahren das "The Blue" auch Interesse hätte.
> Somit wären wir schon drei.


 
Moin Paule,

das Shirt ist Klasse, ich trage es auch nachts (nein, natürlich nicht),
je mehr Leute bestellen, desto einfacher...  

ich würde dann auch noch ein zweites bestellen und eins für meine Gattin!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Paule (25 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> ich würde dann auch noch ein zweites bestellen und eins für meine Gattin!


*ROFL*
Weiß Deine Gattin davon, oder wird das ein Geburtstags- / Weihnachtsgeschenk.

Ich bin mir sicher, meine würde das nicht anziehen.

Aber in diesem Fall wären es ja schon 5 an der Anzahl.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Moin Paule,
> 
> das Shirt ist Klasse, ich trage es auch nachts (nein, natürlich nicht),
> je mehr Leute bestellen, desto einfacher...
> ...


 
mit den Nachts Tragen mache ich auch, aber für deine Gattin...?
Dann würde ich ihr mindestens eine Komplette Ganitur schencken,
wichtig sind die Dicken Socken, wo auf der Seite "SPS-Forum.de"
Eingestickt ist.

PS. Unterwäsche nicht vergessen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> *ROFL*
> Weiß Deine Gattin davon, oder wird das ein Geburtstags- / Weihnachtsgeschenk.
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher, meine würde das nicht anziehen.
> ...


 

Ich lese interessiert mit


----------



## PhilippL (25 Mai 2011)

Hi,

wo ihr schon bei Frauen und deren Kleidung seit...

wie wärs hiermit? *ROFL*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Mai 2011)

PhilippL schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wo ihr schon bei Frauen und deren Kleidung seit...
> 
> wie wärs hiermit? *ROFL*



Schön, aber auch wenn der Platz knapp ist, bitte doch auf die 
richtige Schreibweise "sps-forum.de" achten.


----------



## PhilippL (25 Mai 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Schön, aber auch wenn der Platz knapp ist, bitte doch auf die
> richtige Schreibweise "sps-forum.de" achten.



ok... ich hab bei der Schreibweise an meine Zeile im Browser gedacht und da steht das ohne -

Ich gelobe Besserung :-D


----------



## Tommi (25 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> *ROFL*
> Weiß Deine Gattin davon, oder wird das ein Geburtstags- / Weihnachtsgeschenk.
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher, meine würde das nicht anziehen.
> ...


 
Moin Paule,

ich glaube, meine Frau würde das schon anziehen. Zumindest im Garten... 

Mit dem Geschenk ist gar keine schlechte Idee, aber nicht zum Geburtstag oder Weihnachten, sondern zwischendurch.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Moin Paule,
> 
> ich glaube, meine Frau würde das schon anziehen. Zumindest im Garten...
> 
> ...


 

Was hast du den angestellt ????????


----------



## Tommi (25 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> ich glaube, meine Frau würde das schon anziehen. Zumindest im Garten...


 
Ich war nicht fleißig im Garten... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> *ROFL*
> Weiß Deine Gattin davon, oder wird das ein Geburtstags- / Weihnachtsgeschenk.
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher, meine würde das nicht anziehen.
> ...


 

Bleibt es bei 5 ???????


----------



## Tommi (27 Mai 2011)

Also für mich noch je einmal *XL* und *S*.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Also für mich noch je einmal *XL* und *S*.
> 
> Gruß
> Tommi



Du bestellst doch jetzt nich allerenstes für deine Frau, wenn ich so etwas
anbieten würde, könnte ich mir gleich einen übernachtunsplatz im Hühnerstall
einrichten.


----------



## Tommi (27 Mai 2011)

Doch, soll ne Überaschung werden.  

Wir haben keinen Hühnerstall, dafür ist
das Dach ausgebaut...



Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Paule (27 Mai 2011)

Ich bräuchte ein *XXL*


----------



## diabolo150973 (27 Mai 2011)

Hallo Tommi,

Helmut weiß nicht, wie es ist, wenn man zu Hause was zu sagen hat.
Dafür ist er bei der Arbeit wie Lord Helmchen von Spaceballs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21EjrKjqg5k

Leider habe ich jetzt auf die Schnelle die Szene mit den Barbiepuppen nicht gefunden...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Tommi (27 Mai 2011)

Hallo dia,

mach' Helmut nicht so fertig, der ist doch auch sensibel...

ROFLMAO

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## S7Roland (31 Mai 2011)

*also...*

... ich würde auch 2 nehmen oder so (mal zum wechseln *ggg* ) evtl. auch 3 dann wären wir schon bei 6 bzw. 7

mfg
S7Roland


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Juni 2011)

S7Roland schrieb:


> ... ich würde auch 2 nehmen oder so (mal zum wechseln *ggg* ) evtl. auch 3 dann wären wir schon bei 6 bzw. 7
> 
> mfg
> S7Roland


 
Also gut.... schmeissen wir die Maschine wieder an 

Vielleicht kommt ja noch der ein oder andere dazu


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Juni 2011)

Jetzt wil doch keiner ?????


----------



## bacardischmal (3 Juni 2011)

ich füll morgen mal das formular aus, nehme auch eins.


----------



## S7Roland (4 Juni 2011)

*doch..*

.. doch 

Brauch nur alles seine Zeit (.. und auch von dem, wo keiner drüber spricht) 

Sammle einfach 2-3 Wochen und siehe da, es reicht für die Maschine 

Grüsse

S7Roland


----------



## Tommi (4 Juni 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Also für mich noch je einmal *XL* und *S*.
> 
> Gruß
> Tommi


 
Hallo Axel,

habe gerade die Bestellung an Deine E-Mail-Adresse geschickt.
War drei Tage im "Freizeitstress" .

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Juni 2011)

Tommi, du machst das wirklich. Such dir schon mal
einen guten Scheidungsanwalt.


----------



## Tommi (4 Juni 2011)

Ach was, nicht deswegen...ROFLMAO:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Juni 2011)

Ich werde die Bestellung auf jeden Fall ausführen. Auch wenn es am Ende nur 9 Shirts sind    .. allein schon wegen Tommi's Frau

Also bitte das Geld bei Gelegenheit überweisen.


Tommi. Bist du dir mit S sicher ? Du weisst das das richtig ärger geben kann.


----------



## Tommi (5 Juni 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Tommi. Bist du dir mit S sicher ? Du weisst das das richtig ärger geben kann.


 
Axel, Danke der Nachfrage, passt alles! :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Paule (8 Juni 2011)

So, Geld ist unterwegs.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Juni 2011)

Wer will nochmal wer hat noch nicht ?????  Montag 12Uhr ist Bestellschluss  ... Ich will ja Tommis Frau nicht zu lange warten lassen


----------



## Eliza (14 Juni 2011)

mmmmmhhhhhh..... da könnte ich doch glatt mal drüber nachdenken.....
wie fallen die denn aus, größentechnisch oder hat die eine eurer gattinnen oder lebensabschnittsgefährtinnen schon mal anprobiert?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Juni 2011)

ja meine, hat meins angezogen, es reichte ihr bis zu der Ferse


----------



## Tommi (14 Juni 2011)

Eliza schrieb:


> mmmmmhhhhhh..... da könnte ich doch glatt mal drüber nachdenken.....
> wie fallen die denn aus, größentechnisch oder hat die eine eurer gattinnen oder lebensabschnittsgefährtinnen schon mal anprobiert?


 
Hallo,

im Zweifelsfall kannst Du es wagen, eine Nummer kleiner zu nehmen. :-D

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (14 Juni 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wer will nochmal wer hat noch nicht ????? Montag 12Uhr ist Bestellschluss  ... Ich will ja Tommis Frau nicht zu lange warten lassen


 
Axel, Du bist so gut zu uns...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Eliza (15 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ja meine, hat meins angezogen, es reichte ihr bis zu der Ferse



oh, ein kleid! macht sich bestimmt auf inbetriebnahmen gut.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Juni 2011)

> .......
> 
> die Qualität ist so gut, da bin ich nochmal dabei.
> Danke für die Arbeit
> ...


 
für die unendschlossenen .... Diese Mail hab ich heute bekommen .....


----------



## Tommi (15 Juni 2011)

Ich habe das Shirt heute einem Kollegen gezeigt.

Der sagte nur: "Ein Traum in Blau." 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (16 Juni 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Wenns mal zum Poltern wird dann meld ich mich.
> 
> Frau hilft auch nicht, wenn sie nicht zuhause ist.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo winnman,

wieder im Lande?
Wie war's denn? Hast Du Dein Shirt schon?

Gruß
Tommi ;-)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Juni 2011)

An die XL-Besteller 



Leider habe ich nur 3 mal XL bekommen. Hab den Laden da wohl leergekauft. Passt einer von Euch auch in L oder lieber XXL ?


----------



## Tommi (26 Juni 2011)

Hallo Axel,

ich nehme auch *L*, das erste Shirt fällt ziemlich groß aus.

Außerdem dient das dann als Motivation zur gesunden 
Ernährung. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## winnman (27 Juni 2011)

Hallo Tommi,

Ja bin seit ein paar Tagen wider im Land, T-Shirt schon anprobiert.
Urlaub war super nur einfach viel zu kurz


----------



## Paule (19 Juli 2011)

So heute war in der Post auch mal ein Päckchen für mich dabei, sonst bleiben mir meist immer nur die Rechnungen. 
Das Shirt passt perfekt und die kleinen Aufmerksamkeiten sind echt nett. (Kugelschreiber und Lachgummis) 
Axel, vielen Dank für alles. :s12:


----------



## Tommi (19 Juli 2011)

Bei uns war heute keiner zuhause und die Nachbarn waren auch weg,
aber der Schein ist da.

Morgen hole ich sie ab.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## bacardischmal (19 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
bei mir ists auch angekommen. Nochmals vielen dank =)

gruß
bacardi


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (20 Juli 2011)

Hallo Axel,

auch mein Shirt ist angekommen. Danke fürs organisieren und danke für die "kleinen Aufmerksamkeiten".
Wir sehen uns bei der Messe oder beim anschließenden Stammtisch in Nürnberg. Ich hoffe, alle kommen im neuen Forums-Polo-Shirt .
 
Gruß FA


----------



## S7Roland (21 Juli 2011)

Hallo Axel

Auch meine Polos sind gestern angekommen und was soll ich sagen ein lang ersehnter Wunch meiner Frau wurde war: Ihr Mann im Poloshirt 

Danke Dir, nun auch von meiner Frau, für Deine Mühen und natürlich auch für die Lacher und der Schreibhilfen.

Groetjes
S7Roland


----------

